

This phone is an asshole. - bkudria
http://www.bigcontrarian.com/2010/06/17/this-phone-is-an-asshole/

======
digispaghetti
The writer of this article is an Asshole

Examples:

"The first clue came during the setup process. After being forced to
walkthrough a tutorial on how to use the touch keyboard, which I could not
find a way to skip..."

Eh, try using the next button?

"Thereafter, I discovered software I could find no way to uninstall; programs
which hung around after I was done with them with no way to quit I could
find...."

Clearly he didn't look in the Settings -> Applications menu, or in the
Downloads section of the market app. Also clearly doesn't understand that you
don't NEED to exit Android applications, this is the point of Android
multitasking.

~~~
mikecane
>>>Eh, try using the next button?

Do you know there was such a button on the phone he had? He doesn't state the
model. And since HTC plasters its Sense over Android, could he have
encountered it there?

